# Outlook 2010 Crash



## Legion1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello,

I'm having a problem with Outlook 2010 crashing on startup. It gives the following error:

"Microsoft Outlook has encountered a problem and needs to close"
AppName: outlook.exe
AppVer: 14.0.7460.1000
AppStamp: 4ba8fefd
ModName: unknown
Version: 0.0.0.0
ModStamp: 

I've been Googling for an answer to this problem, but I have not been able to come up with anything. Here is what I've tried so far.

1. Starting Outlook 2010 in safe mode (also with the different switches, like /safe:1) It still crashes with the same error.
2. Removing all Outlook profiles. Outlook will try to create a new profile on startup. We will give it a name, then we get the same crash.
3. We have ran the Office repair utility.
4. We have created a new Windows profile. It looked like it would start, as we got the prompt for the users initials. Once we hit 'Ok' on the prompt, we got the same crash.

The PC has Windows XP service pack 3. I would rather not reload the system, as it has some very difficult software to work with and we do not have tech support from the software company at this time. If you need any more information, please let me know.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Run a tool chkdsk in command prompt and restart your computer. 
go to Start menu > Run > type cmd > ok
In command prompt 
type the following command 
chkdsk c: /f/r 
It will inform you that it will run the command at next restart says 'Y' and enter
Restart the computer and let us know how it goes with you.


----------



## ammoun (Jul 16, 2010)

I had the same problem but the culprit was no software, no addon, no pst or ost file! It was in Outlook registry settings! Plz read my post at:

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...y/thread/b3452f15-7f66-4e18-adaf-df7f6c3a39a6

Hope this helps.


----------

